# Gratulation an RM zu Olympia Silber



## clemson (27. August 2004)

Da sieht man es wieder Rm baut neben fr auch noch schnelle racebikes

mfg
clemson


----------



## dertutnix (27. August 2004)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> Da sieht man es wieder Rm baut neben fr auch noch schnelle racebikes
> 
> mfg
> clemson



 

hab's eben gehört. spitzenleistung!
berichterstattung wohl weniger, nicht unbedingt werbung für den bikesport   

aber irgendwas muss rm noch besser machen: ok, wenigstens hat rm keine technischen probs mit der schaltung, aber die sponsorenverträge von frau spitz müssen schon erstklassig sein, so wie die das bike lt. liveticker in szene gesetzt hat.

phil: da müsst ihr evtl. nochmal nachdenken   

normal müsste man ja jetzt sofort auf's bike und starten, aber bei unseren temperaturen?

grüße
florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (27. August 2004)

eine rocky setzt sich von allein in szene   
und muß nicht in szene gesetzt werden  

Mit welchen rädern sind eigentlich platt, hestler die transrockies gefahren??

mfg
clemson


----------



## dertutnix (27. August 2004)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> eine rocky setzt sich von allein in szene
> und muß nicht in szene gesetzt werden



1:0 für dich


----------



## Phil Claus (27. August 2004)

Thanks for the congratulations and a salute to Marie-Helen Premont


----------



## Rune Roxx (27. August 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Thanks for the congratulations and a salute to Marie-Helen Premont





> Danke nochmals an das Team Business Objects Rocky Mountain presented by Vittel+energy, ohne deren Unterstützung ich heute bestimmt nicht Olympisches Edelmetall geholt hätte."



Either the girl ain't got nothing to say or it _might be _ a very selective reporting...

Q: During the race I wondered whether the Vertex is disc-only!?


----------



## Phil Claus (30. August 2004)

Hi Rune Roox,

perhaps you forgot to consider the vague possibility, that Marie-Helen knows something about her season and her relationship to Rocky Mountain and the factory team, that you do not know.

And, by the way, the frames in 2005 will be disc-brake compatibel only.


----------

